# Question about Mormonism



## cih1355 (May 4, 2006)

According to Mormonism, God was not always God; He was a man who became God. Mormons also believe that God created man. Who do Mormons think is eternal and self-efficient?


----------



## srhoades (May 4, 2006)

If I remember correctly the spirit is eternal. The Mormon god was an eternal spirit, who was then a man, and then god. That is why the Mormons have so many children, so they can grant bodies to all the still remaining bodiless spirits.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2006)

And thus the importance of affirming with the Damascene that God does not exist.


----------

